
Blockchain for elections and voting - FahadUddin92
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/09/blockchain-could-be-about-to-change-how-you-vote
======
dozzie
Yeah, another dumb try of applying timestamping (blockchain) to something
totally unrelated and ill-suited. Ever heard of digital voting protocols and
the list of their necessary properties? No? Then go learn properly
cryptography first.

